# Website revamp



## Craig W. (Feb 26, 2006)

IMOP the tailgater should go. It causes to much discontent among st members. There are other forums for topics covered in that forum.

I would like to see some type of notification when someone leaves a reply to your post and the ability to turn it off.

A active list of who is on the forum screen name and how many guests.

Rss is good. I have INTERNET explorer 7 and it has RSS included.


----------



## SweetBettyBees (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks for providing an opportuntiy to say the forum is a great resource. Personally, I can't imagine how you could improve it but I guess that will be a surprise. At the risk of exposing my technical ineptitude, what is RSS?


----------



## Craig W. (Feb 26, 2006)

Really Simple Syndication (RSS) is a new technology you can use to have information sent to you, rather than having to go look for it. Many Web sites, including Microsoft's, offer RSS as a way to have headlines delivered to you.
RSS technology is used to create a "feed" (list) of headlines that you can have delivered to you. For example, when we publish new headlines on a site that supports RSS, those headlines can be added to a feed that you can subscribe to. (Note that not every headline that goes up on a Web site will automatically be sent to you. What you receive may vary depending on how we update the feed.) 

RSS feeds enable you to get update notifications delivered directly to your desktop through the news aggregator software program of your choice. RSS offers a convenience because you can subscribe to feeds from several Internet sites and automatically pull together headlines from all the sources into one list. This lets you quickly browse the list of new content without visiting each site.

[ September 13, 2006, 11:33 AM: Message edited by: Craig W. ]


----------



## RonS (Dec 28, 2004)

I have no objection to the Tailgater and get a kick out of it. If members don't like varying and sometimes silly viewpoints, they don't have to click on it. I admit to getting emotional on occasion, but after reflection, I just go back to 101. I do not visit most of the forums due to lack of interest, but I am sure that many other members depend on them for information. Bottom line, I donated to the forum because I like the content. Nice job!


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

RE: Craig W......
Whad E say?????


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

iddee

it would let you do something like, for example, have a button at the top of your browser that you can click and it would give you a pulldown list of the 20 most recent beesource posts's, without ever going to beesource
the software "pushes" the list to your browser so it's always current
click on a post and it takes you straight to that post at beesource
it's fairly new but it's becoming popular

Dave


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

As far as the overall site goes, I find the "Plans" page and the "In the News" very informative and I'd call them "keepers." The forum is priceless to me. 

My only complaint is that, for a newbie, it is hard to find the discussion forum from the home page.

I am also still at "abacus" level when it comes to computers, so please keep it (dummy)user-friendly!


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Thanks, Dave

Since the forum is my homepage, I don't have that problem.

I guess it would be nice for some, tho.


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

Re: DSS
Who knew so many "beeks" are also IT "geeks"
thank goodness for you guys or I'd still be relying on books and magazines (and god forbid talking to other beekeepers face to face)

Seriously, this website is an amazing resource and I'm happy to support it. 

THANKS!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>My only complaint is that, for a newbie, it is hard to find the discussion forum from the home page.

I did have trouble finding it at first too. "Exchange" wasn't exactly what I was looking for I guess. "Forum" or "Forums" would have been more clear.


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

I personally think this is one of the best forum's on the internet, well, at least that I've been associated with. Please don't change it too much as it is really perfect the way it is...even the tailgater forum is such a hoot, and its so much fun getting to know everyone on a personal level. I've enjoyed reading it and value each person's opinions and input on other matters in life and such.

It's really interesting because the Tailgater forum here gave me an idea to present to another forum that I belong to. They didn't have an "off topic" section and we always had to put an OT before our subject line. When I suggested this, they called it "Everything Else" instead of Tailgater....and told us to behave ourselves or it would simply vanish. So far so good. So, please don't remove the tailgater forum, it truly does have its purpose and it gives this forum a "true" sense of community amoungst the posters here on Beesource. 

As for the "Exchange" issue being changed to "forums"....oh yea, that would be a good upgrade for sure. Although, for some reason, I did end up finding it....I guess the old human brain does understand that exchange could mean just about anything. My curious mind, looking for something to exchange, not sure what, led me here along with all you other couple of thousands of posters though. That is amazing cause I've really often wondered how I did find this place


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I love tis web site. I visit pretty much everyday. 

maybe a notification via email that your beesource mail is getting too full would be nice.


but to be honest... i realy love this site.


----------



## Bob Bee (May 2, 2006)

I am very pleased with this web site, I try to visit it each day. I can't tell you how helpful it and the folks who post have been to me. I don't know if the "search" part could be made better. Like most popular subjects or something like that. That would be my only suggestion. Thanks for a great site.
Bobby


----------



## shoefly (Jul 9, 2004)

Love the site!

In terms of improvements - would like to see a search engine allowing more advanced searches.

Above all though - KISS - keep it simple...


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

How about a photo section? We can post pics of our members and their beeyards.


----------



## Cam (Sep 27, 2005)

RSS would be a great addition.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Barry wrote: "I'll be changing the whole look and feel of the site, dropping some content.."

What specifically are you planning to "drop"?

I really like the site as it exists today, it has been a wonderful resource. I look forward to upgrades and improvements, but I'm wondering what is "going away"?


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

One nice thing would be to allow private 
messages to be replied to via e-mail.

To explain, one can set up e-mail forwarding,
so that the system sends you an e-mail containing
any PMs anyone sends you. This is great, but
it is a drag to have to use the PM facility to
respond, when one could reply from one's e-mail
account to the e-mail, and have the system 
forward your reply to the user's PM box (which
would then result in that user getting an
e-mail, and so on...)

Yes, I know that anyone who wanted could 
simply send me an e-mail, but this happens
so seldom, I guess no one is willing to
look up an e-mail address using the usual
facilities.

And yes, I know mail forwarding is a pain.
"SMTP" is a self-contradictory acronym, and
the bat book is a deadly weapon when used
in hand-to-hand combat as proof of the
massive and basic level of contradiction.


----------



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

Mail forwarding would not be necessary - just setting the right "Reply-To" header for the email notification. Most mail clients from the last decade honor reply-to.


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

One feature I really miss here is the button next to the thread title that takes you to the first unread message in a thread. I know you can go to the _last_ message, but that's not quite the same.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

>I look forward to upgrades and improvements, but I'm wondering what is "going away"?

Upgrades will be new bulletin board with all its improvements, addition of new material in POV from Erik Osterlund and Walt Wright and I'm pursuing Kirk Webster also. Total new look of site. I plan to eliminate "In the News" section as it is way too time consuming. RSS could be a better way to handle it. Basically eliminate those areas of the site that have low visits.

- barry


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I REALLY wish the forums kept better track of what I've read and what I haven't. If I'm gone for a day or two it thinks I haven't read anything. Sometimes it decides I've read everything because I went and read two posts. It would be even nicer to show which replies I've seen. One very nice thing about sending PM's actually to my email is I wouldn't run out of space.


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

> Mail forwarding would not be necessary - just 
> setting the right "Reply-To" header...

I think that the idea behind "private messages"
was to avoid having to give out one's e-mail
address. While this is a quaint notion, I 
cannot presume to undermine it, so I suggested
what I suggested, as it would continue to
"protect" e-mail addresses.


----------



## Walts-son-in-law (Mar 26, 2005)

I would like a way to monitor a thread for posts (email notices) without having to post a message.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

My suggestion is to drop the FGMO section and institute a Bee Removal section.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Bad Harry!!!!

Keep FGMO!!!

I would suggest a recipe section but than again... my time is limited but would love to contribute!!! Might actually have to cook more if we had a section like that!!


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

A recipe section is an excellent idea.
Chef, my thought was that FGMO could be covered under Pests & Diseases.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

If the fgmo forum is removed because of Harry, we can put him under pests.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)




----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I agree


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)




----------



## buckbee (Dec 2, 2004)

suggestions:

- agree, make the forum more obvious from the front page

- more comprehensive links to other BK sites

- more in-depth articles from notable/radical/experimental beekeepers 

- how about a 'make your own page' section so members can have their own wee site

- picture gallery that members can upload to - something like Copernic

- RSS is nice - see http://www.southdevonbees.org for a way of implementing it to pull out beekeeping news from Google

- keep the friendly banter/mutual help/occasional drama feel tot he site - it's easily my favourite BK site and miles better than the moribund effort of the British Beekeepers Assoc.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

The forum is great. It would be even better with:

- A method to let you know when someone has responded to your post...or any other post that you have interest in.

- A way to take you to the first un-read message in a thread (cookies, or something like that would work).

Finally, RSS is great. I use it a lot. PLEASE make sure that the site is BROWSER AGNOSTIC. I don't care to use Internet Explorer at all...ever....never....period. We also forbid it's use at work. The web is for everyone so all browsers that support basic standards should be supported. You're fine now but this should be kept in mind for the future. 

Thanks for the interest!


----------



## brent.roberts (Dec 31, 2005)

In addition to this great forum I often visit one on swimming pool maintenance which can be seen at

http://www.poolforum.com/pf2/index.php

This uses a forum software package that sends me an email when a new post is made to a thread that I have posted to. Keeps you up to speed. I quite like the platform they are doing it on.


----------



## Craig W. (Feb 26, 2006)

Seems like a lot of good beek have been scammed in the "For Sale" section. I think something needs to be done there.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Brent -

They use vBulletin which is what I will be switching to.

- Barry


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

Bee removal would be a good board to add. There are several similar smaller topics that would make interesting conversation. I just don't know if they would attract enough attention to warrant a separate board. Others might be:

Beekeeping education -- talking about for the general public here. The best portable observation hives, lecture tools, the right age appropriate material for kids, how to set up and maintain a permanent observation hive in a public place like a museum, etc.

Picture posting board -- A central place to share pics of everything from mites to beeyards to new gizmos.

Meetings and other announcements -- a place solely to post info on national and local meetings, workshops, etc.

A beekeeping business section -- to discuss employee management practices, tax write-offs for commercial guys and hobbyists, insurance and liability issues, record keeping, etc.

A well indexed FAQ section might cut down on a lot of repeated info and give new members and/or beginning beekeepers a place to start.

I'm sure there are many others. I guess it comes down to a decision of whether it's best to have only a few very busy general boards or a large number of not so busy specific boards.


----------



## Craig W. (Feb 26, 2006)

A section on rearing and raising queens would be nice.


----------



## The anonymous buzzing bee (Jul 26, 2005)

>>A section on rearing and raising queens would be nice.

Would that not be classed under the 'Queen and Bee Breeding' section?


----------



## ekrouse (Aug 26, 2004)

Improved search option would be great:

1) As it currently exists you can't cancel a search immediately (it keeps going for a while).
2) When you do cancel it doesn't give you anything. It should at least show what has been found.
3) I don't need to search for 300 hits. Sometimes I just want to see the most recent five or ten.


----------



## ekrouse (Aug 26, 2004)

A recipe section would be great. Nothing like great recipes to increase honey sales.

Also some way of easily posting pictures would be great (I understand the storage issues involved). Sometimes I just want to post a quick picture and it is too much of a hassle to post.


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

"This uses a forum software package that sends me an email when a new post is made to a thread that I have posted to."

So does this one.


----------



## TroyDere (Jul 6, 2006)

I agree with many of the comments above. This is the best BEEK forum on the internet, so don't change it too much at once. Human nature is not to like change, even if it is for the better, so go slow and gauge feedback carefully.

I agree the FGMO forum should be moved under Pests and Diseases. FGMO is one treatment for a pest.

I also agree with a new forum for Bee removals as I have done a few and would find reading about others experiences in this area useful.

Another thing I think makes this site great is that all posts contain the location information in them. That way one can always filter what people are saying with where they are coming from. Someone in upstate NY wrote that their season is over the other day, and I know by reading the location that it is probably correct. I am in Florida though and so I don't think my season is yet over. That is useful.

I would suggest that some improvements be made with the search capability. One thing that would be useful is to be able to search by location. Maybe using a map or something. Even by state is not perfect because I own a piece of land on the Minnesota-Wisconsin border and so things from the Wisconsin side would be more relevant to me that reading someones experiences from the SW corner of MN for instance. I also agree that the search needs a STOP button. Once the search is started it sometimes drags on for quite a while and it maybe had already found what I was looking for anyway.

Troy Dere


----------



## Craig W. (Feb 26, 2006)

The anonymous buzzing bee, you are correct. I can't believe as many times I have come to this site and never read that post being there.
I must need new glasses.


----------



## Hanginin (Mar 11, 2006)

Don't know how you fine tune perfection but I'm sure sharp minds will prevail. I have been exposed to the honeybee in excess of forty years and did not realize how much I did not know before I started visiting this site. I look forward to the end results.


----------



## Craig W. (Feb 26, 2006)

Thank you Hanginin. LOL


----------



## 0n3love (Aug 11, 2006)

great suggestions here. hooray for RSS, hooray for linux & just say no to M$ Explorer.

one suggestion: have a mobile-friendly forum version.


----------



## nsmith1957 (Sep 7, 2006)

Only thing I would like to see is, for the site to show who is currently logged onto it.


----------



## brent.roberts (Dec 31, 2005)

nsmith
If the planned platform gets used, you will be able to see the total membership and who's on line. The software planned can be seen as at 
http://www.poolforum.com/pf2/index.php 
At this time of day there are already 4 memebers and 6 guests on line with a membership there of just under 8500.
You won't be able to see this feature now because you must be logged in to see the "user control panel" and registrations are closed but you can click the VBulletin logo and go to the VBulletin site to see all the features.

[ October 07, 2006, 06:47 AM: Message edited by: brent.roberts ]


----------



## suprstakr (Feb 10, 2006)

In chat rooms would be nice to see the state where the beek is living in .


----------



## PA Pete (Feb 2, 2005)

That's already the case (with me anyway)


----------



## Russ (Sep 9, 2001)

I would like to see a thread dedicated to "ROBBING". I think that it would be helpful to new BeeKeepers to recognize the "Patterns" to look for. Robbing can wipe out a hive very quick if you don't know what to look for. Guess you will never satisfy everyone. Dale


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

I am feeding 3 hives, but haven't seen any robbing. This late in the year I wouldn't do anything to stop it anyway. I would figure the better genetics would prevail and the extra stores would help get them through the winter.


----------



## Michibee (May 31, 2006)

Barry,
How about a page that addresses the laws for each state concerning honey, honey sales, and honey production?
Example: I recently was at a local cider mill and mentioned that I am a beekeep. Immediately the owner wanted to know if I had honey to sell and if I was licensed. Yeah I have honey to sell but what kind of license do I need to sell at a cider mill? Do I need to be an inspected processing facility? These kind of answers are generally sketchy and somewhat difficult to pin down;especially when reading a states Dept of Ag website. Maybee you could get Reps from the States to monitor the site and answer the questions....Just a Thought.....I'll bet many others have similar situations and questions.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

Think big. Think Wikipedia, only for and by beekeepers.

Also, if you create a photo section, MB would have a photo source and he can finally kick that book out.


----------



## Tulipwood (Jul 16, 2006)

Faster search engine


----------



## GeeBeeNC (Aug 23, 2005)

It would be nice to be able to read polls without needing to vote first. often the polls have an interesting topic but an individual is not qualified to answer the specific questions. (eg: the recent polls about specific hardness zones.)


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

Hi Barry,
Thanks for this site. I just tried to search an old post of mine on permacomb. I wanted the topic and my screen name dickm and couldn't do it. 
It's a pain to post and then have to click on the forum again to go back to the thread. 

dickm


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

GeeBeeNC says:



> It would be nice to be able to read polls without needing to vote first. often the polls have an interesting topic but an individual is not qualified to answer the specific questions. (eg: the recent polls about specific hardness zones.)


I couldn't agree more. There should be an option to null vote and view poll results. It's that way in all other forums I frequent.


----------



## Ardilla (Jul 17, 2006)

Please keeps the site friendly to those of us still stuck with dial-up. The site loads fairly fast on dial-up compared to other fora.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Please keeps the site friendly to those of us still stuck with dial-up.

Amen.

> The site loads fairly fast on dial-up compared to other fora.

I don't believe I've ever seen the plural of forum and fora. Cool.


----------



## Ronnie Elliott (Mar 24, 2004)

I would like also to have a photo section to down load pictures, and how to do it instructions. I looked in "frequiently asked questions" looking for some directions, and didn't see any.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I would like to see the profile more complete.

From: Indiana, or Texas or USA, I think it would help a lot especialy when some one ask a question to know about where some one lives.

my 2cents.


----------



## margot (Jun 25, 2001)

I'd like to be able to flag a post that I want to reread, especially from the "Active Topics" list. Thanks for all your work!


----------



## Andrew Burnard (Jun 7, 2006)

Barry, I run www.fleet23.com so have a look if you like anything let me know and I'll help in any way I can.


----------



## kc in wv (Feb 1, 2006)

I have an interest in bee hive products for health and illness treatment. Do you think there would be an interest?


----------



## MIKI (Aug 15, 2003)

Hey Barry,
How have you been, I'm home again in Germany, good to see your thriving. My opinion still stands as it was a year or so ago ( a life time).
Getting rid of the Tailgater forum would be as great an improvement for this site as ridding the world of Bin Laden.

Welcome to all of you I did not have a chance to talk to yet!

Gary


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Hey Gary -

Glad you're back! Missed seeing your input around here.
The new board has been purchased and installed on the new host server. Currently working on getting all the members and posts from this board imported to the new one. Once I see it is all working, I'll throw the switch.

- Barry


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

<<I would like also to have a photo section to down load pictures, and how to do it instructions. I looked in "frequiently asked questions" looking for some directions, and didn't see any.>>

The reason there wasn't any mention of it in the FAQ is because I curently have that function turned off. The new board will have a place for photos.

- Barry


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

>Getting rid of the Tailgater forum would be as great an improvement for this site

Another suggestion is to split tailgater into two forums. One could be a forum on politics and religion and the other forum could be for 'Everything Else'. 

The current Tailgater seems to be weighted more toward political and religous arguments. At about the time it was closed last year, someone mentioned it was a friendly site when it was about football and chickens. After the politics and religion topics began cropping up more and more, it became rather nasty at times.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Another suggestion is to split tailgater into two forums. One could be a forum on politics and religion and the other forum could be for 'Everything Else'. 

How about just one that is for Everything Else.









That's probably a great idea.


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

Yea, the politics and religious threads get too nasty. Everything else is just fine, though!


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

As an infrequent but persistent abuser of Tailgater, I can safely say that I'd miss it if it was gone, but I'd survive







Typically I venture in there, get slapped around a bit, and then leave for a few weeks. I'm not here for Tailgater, I'm here for the bee forums. My main concern is that the signal-to-noise ratio in the other forums would drop, a phenomena we've all seen. This problem could be managed at the cost of more diligent moderation.


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

> This problem could be managed at the cost of more diligent moderation.


But who will moderate the moderators? I see that as a large problem in the Tailgater. Not only moderators, but owners. They participate too much and then get a bit testy when people disagree with them (I know, I'm one of them).


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

>But who will moderate the moderators? 

WHAT??? Moderate the moderators? Why, that would be fun to see, eh? Where would it lead? A nasty situation I'm afraid.

Fortunately, we don't have to resort to that. What we have here is sort of like a benevolent dicatorship. Fiefdoms and chieftans. Peasants and lords. Each forum (fiefdom) is full of posters (peasants) and is under the control of one or more moderators (chieftans) that are supposed to oversee the activities of the peasants and make sure they are happy, don't get hurt, and act and play nicely together. At the top of the heap is Barry, the owner (king) of Beesource. Barry and the other moderators ocassionally descend amongst the peasants and converse freely with them, partake of the fare, and contribute to the general mayhem. This is as it should be and most of the time, all is right with the world (Beesource).

What seems to happen from time to time is that one or more peasants get unruly and start fighting and being disrespectful, spouting off and alienating and insulting other peasants. Then the moderators are supposed to step in, gently chastise the offending peasant or peasants, and then sumarily delete the offending message or maybe the whole misbegotten thread.

We peasants need to remember that we get to live here in Beesource only at the whim and discretion of the moderators and ultimately, the king, and that as long as we act as responsible, considerate peasants, respectful of others beliefs and sensitive to their feelings, then all will be well. The moderators need to remember that they're charged with keeping the peace fairly while maintaining an OBJECTIVE perspective on things. If everyone acts according to their place in the Big Scheme of things, then all is right with the world (Beesource).

I don't see a problem


----------



## Toni Bee (Jun 14, 2005)

I agree with George on the need for hierarchy. To be moderated is like being edited, as well: the meaning and the goal of communicating is clearer and more easily attained. It's a privilege to receive that kind of attention.


----------



## Craig W. (Feb 26, 2006)

I think a date listed with the original post at Topic Starter.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

be warned... everyone deep in their souls hates change.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

"everyone deep in their souls hates change"

Beekeeping is changing, let's hope any deep souls here can cope with it. I'm shallow as all get-out so no problem here...


----------



## Tulipwood (Jul 16, 2006)

Faster searching would be nice.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Barry

I like it the way it is. However, if we were to add more sections how bout a section on ways for rapid expansion, and alteritive hive designs?


----------

